# (KDE) Konsole se cierra sola (solucionado)

## Kernel_killer

Hola a todos.

Por una de mis burradas, he tenido que reinstalar de cero Gentoo (esta vez sin mas ayuda que el handbook xD). Todo parecía estar bien hasta que abrí  una konsola, Abre y en un segundo se cierra sola, da igual Konsole, que la consola de superusuario o la terminal de konqueror. Siempre se cierra.

Pensé que la solución pasaba por remover y reinstalar, pero no me deja (muchos blocked). Me he pasado la mañana saltando de ctrl+alt+f1 a ctrl+alt+f7 y resulta un poco incómodo.

Off-topic: No se si sea correcto preguntarlo aquí ya que yo mismo esoy desviando el tema, pero.. ¿Porque fuera del entorno gráfico solo puedo logearme como root? Si lo intento con mi usuario normal me dice login ncorrecto.

Gracias de antemano, he estado investigando pero no he encontrado nada similar.

Saludos.Last edited by Kernel_killer on Sat Sep 01, 2007 2:00 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## achaw

Errores? Logs? Posibles razones? Intentaste revdep rebuild? Un archivo bashrc defectuoso?

Saludos

----------

## sefirotsama

¿¿Lo del login incorrecto podría deberse a una codificación de caracteres diferente???

Por ejemplo el usuario y contraseña tiene acentos/tildes...

A parte prueba yakuake o eterm o xterm a ver si ahí puedes usar una consola (menos versatilidad que konsole).

EN fin, a ver como evoluciona

----------

## i92guboj

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

> ¿¿Lo del login incorrecto podría deberse a una codificación de caracteres diferente???
> 
> Por ejemplo el usuario y contraseña tiene acentos/tildes...
> 
> 

 

Es más que posible que sea eso. KDM como kde tiene buen soporte para utf8 y para casi cualquier cosa. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> A parte prueba yakuake o eterm o xterm a ver si ahí puedes usar una consola (menos versatilidad que konsole).
> 
> 

 

O usa urxvt + screen. Más versatilidad, menos peso, y tus sesiones de terminal no se van al garete si cierras X o kde se cae por algún motivo. Puedes recuperarlas con screen -r, o bien puedes incluso cerrar X y hacer eso mismo en consola. Incluso puedes coger tus sesiones desde una sesión ssh remota. Si estás interesado en esa combinación puedo ayudarte con screen.

De todas formas, volviendo al tema principal, si se cierra tu sesión también al logearte en la consola, es porque hay algo en tus archivos de inicio de bash. Mira en bashrc o bash_profile

----------

## Kernel_killer

Hola!

Gracias por contestar. No me ha avisado de ningún error, y como no entiendo mucho del asunto no se donde buscar un error de esos.

He mirado en dmseg pero ahí no pone nada.

Probé con yakuake pero sucedía algo parecido, unos segundos el reloj como si estuviese a punto de abrir y luego nada.

Lo del login pues no creo que sea de codificación, tanto el nombre de usuario como la clave contienen solo caracteres "normales" (a,b,c,d,e...).

----------

## i92guboj

 *Kernel_killer wrote:*   

> Hola!
> 
> Gracias por contestar. No me ha avisado de ningún error, y como no entiendo mucho del asunto no se donde buscar un error de esos.
> 
> He mirado en dmseg pero ahí no pone nada.
> ...

 

¿Pero sucede lo mismo con xterm u otros terminales?

Si puedes, postea el contenido de ~/.bashrc y ~/bash_profile también. En definitiva, lo que quiero es comprobar si es konsole lo que no inicia, o si es bash que se cierra (provocando el cierre de konsole de paso).

----------

## achaw

Si supuestamente le pasa con todas las terminales virtuales, el problema me pareceria que esta en bash. Pero me extraña que al cambiar de pantalla la linea de comandos te funcione.

Saludos

OT: i92guboj, me intereso lo de screen, para cuando un How-To?  :Smile: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *achaw wrote:*   

> Si supuestamente le pasa con todas las terminales virtuales, el problema me pareceria que esta en bash. Pero me extraña que al cambiar de pantalla la linea de comandos te funcione.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> OT: i92guboj, me intereso lo de screen, para cuando un How-To? 

 

Bueno jeje, si estás interesado puedo escribir algo sobre el tema cuando tenga un rato y dar mi config de screen de ejemplo. Probablemente mañana, porque ahora lo que pega son unas cervecitas  :Razz:  Créeme, al principio la idea puede ser algo abstracta, y no muy amigable, pero screen es una de esas cosas sin las que no puedes vivir una vez que las conoces. Es sencillamente genial el hecho de poder recuperar tu sesión tal y como la dejaste, o abrirla remotamente y reengancharla en otro terminal. O salir de X y reengancharla en un vt. Ahora mismo no podría pasar sin eso.

Saludos.  :Smile: 

----------

## Kernel_killer

Hola, no logro encontrar lo que me dicen. Slo hallé bashrc, bash_profiles no la hallo. 

Tengo una hipótesis sobre lo que pasa,. no se si es una totnetría pero la expongo : Como comenté (pensando que no tenía nada que ver) puedo usar comandos perfectamente fuera del entorno gráfico, pero solo como root. Mientras que cuando estoy en el entorno gráfico soy mii usuario habitual.

¿Es posible que el problema sea que intento abrir la konsole como usuario habitual y no tengo permisos para ello?

Les djeo lo no comentando de bashrc (espero que sea eso lo que queríais.

 *Quote:*   

> if [[ $- != *i* ]] ; then
> 
> 	# Shell is non-interactive.  Be done now!
> 
> 	return
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> case ${TERM} in
> 
> 	xterm*|rxvt*|Eterm|aterm|kterm|gnome*)
> 
> 		PROMPT_COMMAND='echo -ne "\033]0;${USER}@${HOSTNAME%%.*}:${PWD/$HOME/~}\007"'
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> # globbing instead of external grep binary.
> 
> safe_term=${TERM//[^[:alnum:]]/?}   # sanitize TERM
> 
> match_lhs=""
> ...

 

----------

## Cereza

Lanza konsole desde otra terminal, xterm por ejemplo, y fijate si se queja de algo en la primera terminal cuando la segunda muera.

----------

## kropotkin

sobre lo de screen

es lo mejor sobretodo cuando se maneja un equipo sólo con ssh   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kernel_killer

Como os había dicho, ni la konsole, ni la de superusuario ni yakuake funcionaban. He instalado xterm, pero no la encuentro en el menu. Asíq ue he probado a ejecutarla con "Run command".

Esta si abrió (usando "run command" con konsole da el fallo de siempre), al menos abrió el tiempo suficiente para saber que pasa (o creo que es eso el problema):

 *Quote:*   

> xterm: Could not exec /bin/bash : Not a directory 

 

¿Explica eso el misterio? ¿Cómo puedo arreglarlo? ¿Tiene relación con el hech o de que no pueda logearme fuera del entorno gráfico como usuario normal?

Si hago ctrl+alt+F1  puedo usar comandos, pero solo logeado como root, no me permite usar mi usuario normal.

Gracias de nuevo.

----------

## Kernel_killer

Refloto por si a alguno le interesa saber cual era el problema. Era sencillo, mi usuario no podía excutar bash, por eso fuera del entorno gráfico no podía logear, pero a mi root le iba el bash bien.

Como no se cambiar los permisos a mi usuario habitual (supongo que el problema es que noe staba en wheel, pero no lo se), me he abierto un nuevo usuario.

Y con este la konsole va bien.

Caso cerrado!

Gracias a todos por la ayuda.

----------

